# Nightshades



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,

to provide a bit of context, here's what's been going on with me of late:


intense intractable sharp abdominal pain (mostly around the navel) as well as classic IBS-C symptoms
trying botox injections and topical painkillers but no success
had appendectomy a couple of months ago and appendix was found to be adhered to the colon. Thought that was the cause but no, pain came back.
went on the SCD and only lasted 2 weeks since I felt increasingly worse - fatigue, depression, pain, lethargy
came off SCD and have been feeling a lot better for ~ 6 days. I've not felt "OK" for 6 days for over 20 years to my knowledge.

So naturally I'm worried/concerned/terrified/curious as to why I'm feeling OK. It occurred to me that, via the SCD, I avoided all nightshades (tomato, potato, peppers, eggplant/aubergine etc.) pretty much. And it turns out I've also avoided them this last 6 days. Enough rambling, onto my question!

Does anyone else definitely have trouble with nightshade veggies? If so, which ones? how much is a trigger? is the negative reaction proportional to the portion size? what tricks or tips do you have? is they less bothersome the longer you cook them? any good nightshade resources out there (other than the top Google hits) ?

Many thanks, hope you're all doing as well as possible,

Pete


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

If you know you are reacting to them, avoid them completely.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Generally low FODMAP vegetables are the safest foods with regards to antinutrients with the exception of nightshades. There's just no reason to eat these as they have toxic compounds. Potatoes contain saponin, a type of "soap" that is designed to dissolve the gut cell membranes of the predator that eats them. All of us have varying sensitivities to antinutrients. I'm guessing people with IBS are highly susceptible to these.

Anyone here who is still eating nightshades - white potatoes, tomatoes, eggplant and peppers should read this article. It explains the science very well.

http://thepaleodiet.com/are-potatoes-paleo/#.VvMaQ_l97IU

The highest level of saponins are in the potato skin, but even skinless mashed potato contains chemicals that immediately enter the blood stream.

All foods that contain high levels of antinutrients: wheat, all grains, the flour from grains, legumes, nuts and nightshades can cause Leaky Gut (intestinal permeability). Lectins and saponins can attach to the gut wall and destroy it, creating holes that allow protein particles and also bacterial products, polyliposaccharides, to enter the blood stream. This sets up an immune reaction. For some people, IBS can then become a more serious auto-immune type disease such as inflammatory bowel disease.

Antinutrients such as lectins and saponins also block the action of digestive enzymes, further adding to gastrointestinal distress.

Sweet potatoes are OK; they're not nightshades. I've found success with a Paleo autoimmune diet that specifically bans antinutrients.

You need to include vegetables, lots of them, in your healing diet. You might need to boil them up for a long time at first, but you have to eat these. I stick to low FODMAP vegetables with plenty of meat, seafood and a reasonable level of saturated fat.


----------

